
Testing with Swift – Approaches and Useful Libraries - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/05/02/testing-swift-code/#.VydVY-RcsWY.hackernews
======
sdegutis
There's also Swiftest[1], a Swift BDD framework for both Mac and Linux,
created and actively maintained by old colleague Brian, who's very passionate
about Swift and knows it inside and out. It only works on the open source
Swift version, so if that's what you're using, it's worth checking out.

[(inc 0)]:
[https://github.com/bppr/Swiftest](https://github.com/bppr/Swiftest)

~~~
mattnedrich
I think the largest challenge with Swift testing at the moment is the lack of
easy mocking. You can define inline classes, but it's far inferior to the
functionality that something like Kiwi provided for Objective-C.

~~~
mattko
There are a couple promising open source libraries
here:[https://realm.io/news/tryswift-veronica-ray-real-world-
mocki...](https://realm.io/news/tryswift-veronica-ray-real-world-mocking-
swift/?utm_campaign=This%2BWeek%2Bin%2BSwift&utm_medium=email&utm_source=This_Week_in_Swift_83)

~~~
mattnedrich
Thanks for the link, I'll take a look.

